# First digital piece in over five years



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

So, I lied. Seeing everyone's amazing artwork keeps making me want to draw more (even though I don't really have the time to spare... *cries*). This is a gift for Skyewillow. The betta is the stunning Mushu and took about four and half hours. I have a few more gift pieces in mind. But the people won't know who they are until I finish theirs.. Dun dun dun!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Awwww thats so pretty!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its so pretty:shock::welldone:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ I love it!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's real good Feng! =D 

\Don't you just love drawing Mushu? xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu is going to be world famous!! ^_^ <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He just has that model look to him. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D Looking forward to seeing what else you come up with


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Syr, you're always so encouraging. Hopefully, I won't disappoint.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu's going to be world famous! lol

I'm going to print that one out tomorrow and hang it on the wall, or maybe on a magic the gathering card! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

-ish excited~!-


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Mushu is going to be world famous!! ^_^ <3


Maybe he'll end up with a world record: "World's Most Drawn Betta Fish"


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

A friend pointed out that the eye looks wrong. My attempt to make it look less hollow:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Creeper actually looks like he has no eyes. lol It was spot on the first time. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Shark eyes.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, well... You have both options to choose from. ^-^

Mushu's face in that picture reminds me of a scruffy puppy dog begging for attention.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Ironically, Syr, I just said that about his eyes, and only just read your comment. They really do look like shark eyes!! It's a little creepy. XD

Feng, I set the original as my background on my phone last night, and it looks like he's going to eat my games folder. lol ^_^


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That is hilarious, Skye! Maybe you'll wake up to find that your games folder has vanished! :rofl:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got my eye on him.....


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

roflroflroflomgwtfbbqlawlz~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> roflroflroflomgwtfbbqlawlz~


XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This one is for Hadoken Kitty. Definitely different from the first one. I think it looks a little kid drew it. xD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

it looks awesome:shock: the colors are lovely:-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Indigo. I think I should have blended the scales in more.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks good Feng =D

I find that portraying the scales accurately for different scale and color types the hardest. I still havent figured a good way to portray dragonscales xP


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

the scales look really good to me, the whole fish looks beautiful, i also like how you've done the background


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Syr!

Hadn't tried the dragonscales yet, but I can't imagine it'll be easy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it's absolutely beautiful, Fenghuang! You have real talent there, and make my art look like crud! XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Not crud, Skye. Your art is beautiful.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This one is a "Get Well Soon" sort of piece for Seiya and goes out to his uber cool and talented owner, Syriiven. Thank you for being so inspiration and encouraging. I really admire your work and look up to you. (Maybe someday, I may even get on your level... Hehe.)

Seiya has no colours because when I tried to draw his scales, they turned out laughable.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

beautiful, Fenghuang!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you kindly, Skye. ^^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You're not far in level, you and Skye both. I've been considering making a tutorial to show my process. 

Thank you again for the wonderful piece....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

OHHHHHMYGOSH. So, I totally want to say that I lovelovelove this artwork. And yes, this is absolutely AMAZING!!!!!

-highfives all around-


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Even though you compared it to a little kid's? xD

But I'm very glad you do.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll have to scan a pic of this kid's artwork and put a huge watermark on it so you can see her work. It isn't like any kid's. Seriously.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm an old school analog guy.. I have to do some rethinking ... That IS Nice!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

No, no, it's fine, I believe you. I was just kidding. xD I'm sure she's amazing.

Thank you, isochronism. Oh, how is that plakat you adopted from Moonshadow? I was green with envy over him.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Sawyer is doing excellently!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Feng, Mushu's piece is still trying to eat the icons on my phone!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, what do you expect him to do? A betta's gotta eat. xD


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

These are amazing!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Bahaha! ;-)


----------

